# what's your favorite cleaning tool?



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my Oxo cleaning wand. It's a scrub pad on an extendable handle. I only saw it for sale once but luckily the replaceable pads are very durable. And I bought three extras.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am horrified ! The very thought of choosing ONE !!! Whatever would I do !! s


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Pressure washer 

I just haven't been able to talk my wife into letting me try it in the kitchen and bathrooms..


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

OK, now I'm cracked up ! My 99 dollar precious precious pressure washer is in the back room - before the freeze it had ice in it and refused to work. By the way - the 99 dollar one - Greenworks, 1500 psi - works wonders ! did my house and ramps. Will do back screen porch before putting on new screening. VERY good buy for me. s


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Where I Want To , I will probably now look for this wand. Should be an adventure in my almost nil shopping area ! (but now gotta have one !)


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

My Norwex cloths and a toothbrush.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What I really want to find is a scrub brush on a long handle that I can use standing up to clean the floor of the shower stall.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

where I want to said:


> What I really want to find is a scrub brush on a long handle that I can use standing up to clean the floor of the shower stall.


Narrow head push broom... 

http://www.yoyo.com/p/melissa-doug-scootin-turtle-push-broom-312263


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

Children!!!


----------

